

Tech Company Coalition Supports Global Surveillance Principles, Reform Efforts - healsdata
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/dec13/12-08companycoalitionpr.aspx

======
o2sd98
Out of curiosity, not being a US citizen, can I ask what was wrong with:

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and
effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated,
and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or
affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the
persons or things to be seized

Seems like a pretty good basis for a framework for surveillance. Is there
something about the 21st century that renders the 4th amendment unusable in
framing legislation?

------
john_whelan
This is all fine and dandy, but what really needs to happen is for these Tech
Giants to come together and not ask the government for a reform, but to tell
the government that a reform needs to take place. What, does the President not
think that people don't like surveyed illegally, or even know what he's doing
is illegal? Obama isn't sorry for what the NSA is doing, he's sorry what they
are doing got out.

